# Buscapan



## xkim1990x (Feb 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried this?! X


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought some yesterday as the pharmacy I went to didn't sell mebeverine, (Colofac), the pharmacist said it's similar but stronger. I haven't taken any yet. They only sold "Buscopan Cramps" but I know of a "Buscopan IBS", though I'm struggling to find any difference in the ingredients or what they're for so I'm guessing it's just a marketing thing?Buscopan IBS: http://www.boots.com/en/Buscopan-IBS-Relief-20-tablets_26595/Buscopan Cramps: http://www.boots.com/en/Buscopan-Cramps-20-Tablets_1049000/


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes I have tried buscopan. 2 tablets helped with the cramping but did nothing for diarrhea. I had a bad day and was having some diarrhea and cramps. took 2 tabs of the buscopan and my tummy calmed down as far as cramps but I still had the diarrhea. I have taken 1 tablet in the past too with no effect. I think it helps with cramping because it relaxes smooth muscle. But I still had to make my run for the toilet.


----------

